# Girl, 10, Gives Birth in Mexico



## EMSDude54343 (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2011/11/11/girl-10-gives-birth-in-mexico/

WOW !!
And did you see the age of consent? :huh: I thought it was bad hear in the US ...


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 13, 2011)

Rape is so common in Mexico, the perpetrator will probably get a sentence of a few years or so. tis a terrible world we live in.


----------



## medic417 (Nov 13, 2011)

Youngest active labor so far in my amulance was a 12 year old.  Truly sad babies having babies.  

11 year old in this news report in the USA. http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,584936,00.html#ixzz1dPOjOrBZ

"Al-Khan said other medical challenges facing a pregnant girl as young as 10 or 11 include:


— The pelvis is not defined for natural childbirth;


— The vagina could sustain injury during a natural birth;"


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,584936,00.html#ixzz1daXKgNL5


----------



## medic417 (Nov 13, 2011)

Why is it people turn a blind eye to what happens in their back yard?


----------



## firecoins (Nov 13, 2011)

Ask Joe Paterno.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 13, 2011)

I see your Joe Paterno and raise you Montana Mental Health worker who reported child pornography fired. 

In short, damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## denadog (Nov 14, 2011)

Aidey said:


> I see your Joe Paterno and raise you Montana Mental Health worker who reported child pornography fired.
> 
> In short, damned if you do, damned if you don't.



The best part about EMS is we get to report everything even if theres a "suspicion".


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds like San Antonio....


----------



## habibti74 (Nov 14, 2011)

Dont forget there are a lot of child brides in African and in India, they end up having children really young (I'm not sure its 10 or 11 but I bet you its between 12 and 14) when they are married off and the really young childbirth is a big problem there.

They usually end up delivering stillborns after 2-3 days of labor because after the baby dies inutero it eventually shrinks and their small bodies cant get out the babies otherwise. They'll often have bad vagino-ureteral fistulas and leak urine out because of the strain and then their husbands dont want them either.

There's a ton of information about this out there!


----------



## sdover (Nov 15, 2011)

OMG - that is just terrible!


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 15, 2011)

habibti74 said:


> Dont forget there are a lot of child brides in African and in India, they end up having children really young (I'm not sure its 10 or 11 but I bet you its between 12 and 14) when they are married off and the really young childbirth is a big problem there.
> 
> They usually end up delivering stillborns after 2-3 days of labor because after the baby dies inutero it eventually shrinks and their small bodies cant get out the babies otherwise. They'll often have bad vagino-ureteral fistulas and leak urine out because of the strain and then their husbands dont want them either.
> 
> There's a ton of information about this out there!



I would love to go to Tanzania and open a clinic/feeding station/birthing center in my retirement.  

5 yo girls in Tanzanian villages without wells carry water all day every day.  Building a well in a village reduces the infant mortality rate in that village by 75% in the first year,  and liberates those girls from the water carrying.  

My heart breaks for these children whose lives could be improved with such simple interventions.


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 23, 2011)

Say waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?!?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Nov 26, 2011)

Aidey said:


> I see your Joe Paterno and raise you Montana Mental Health worker who reported child pornography fired.
> 
> In short, damned if you do, damned if you don't.



This is an interesting one. The article describes the perp as a "client" of a mental health institution, which, if indicating he is a "patient", means most everything he does is confidential, even information about crimes. The facility noted that this was an internet search for CP, the staff didn't search for images on the computer.  

As a mental health professional, when you don't have any evidence that any abuse is being done by your patient, do you have a duty to report something like this? 

As they noted, the employee fired was specifically told not to report his findings to the police, but did so anyways.


----------



## Epi52 (Nov 27, 2011)

So disturbing!


----------

